# Bought my T5 HO light...a little more dull?



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So I bought my T5 HO dual-lamp light. 
AquaticLife 30" T5 HO 2 Lamp Fixture Freshwater AquaticLife 24 AquaticLife Lights AquaticLife T5 HO Light AquaticLife Light AquaticLife Lighting Dual Lamp T5 HO Aquatic Life

I like the looks of it, but it seems a little less bright than the stock hooked light I had before. Maybe even a hint of blue/green color? Is that normal?

Here is is now:
https://picasaweb.google.com/105206111151369557937/Misc02#5640039734317261778

Here is was before:
https://picasaweb.google.com/105206111151369557937/InstantUpload#5637986676508785858

It might be tough to tell, but the T5HO light is softer. It's less bright-white. Is it supposed to be that way, or maybe something wrong with the light? It's not bad, I just wanna make sure it's doing what it's supposed to do.

Thanks


----------



## monicaoversea (Aug 11, 2011)

If you want more bright light,maybe you can use CREE light.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think those are really expensive. Is it possible to change the color our wattage of my light or something


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Or maybe its supposed to be that way...i dunno


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It looked fine to me.I couldnt see the second pic though,so cant really compare.I think the color of it looks fine though.


----------



## monicaoversea (Aug 11, 2011)

it is more expensive than your T5 light ,but is energy saving and environmental protection.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

the bulbs are probably near the 10,000k mark to be putting out the blueish color you're seeing. you could go with a 6,700k rated t5 bulb if you wanted more white light (it will appear brighter). I personally love the blue tint.


----------

